# black templars prefered enemy?



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

so yeah just want some quick peace of mind as you all know i play orks well the guy i played against most has a rule of prefered enemy 

is it right that he can re roll all failed to hits? (this screwed me bad in CC)

any other nice info on this chapter would be nice like how to break open there shells and get to the gooey goodness lol (p.s im horde)  

all comments welcome cheers


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Large squads of boyz with nob power claw, 3 battlewagons with deffrollas, Ghazgulthraka with a squad of mega nobz and deff dreads and a well timed Waaagh!

That about sums up a ass kicking for anyone. lol


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, emperors champion are able to take the vow named "accept any challenge, no matter the odds" which gives the army preferred enemy, and therefore he is able to re-roll failed to hit roles.

But there is some downsides to it too. As for starters his neophytes doesn't benefit from the vow, and therefore aint able to re-roll to hit. Next any unit able to launch a assault has to.

As further information on black templar, they got some nice tricks like troop choice being able to take LRC as dedicated transports and veterans being able to purchase veteran skills, assault termies with dual lightning claws and furious charge are really scary in my book.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

yes they are hated his termies so when he does his re rolls does he have to re roll all of the dice or just his bad rolls? i was really not enjoying CC with him next time im going to take a weirdboy to deal with the termies a nize zzap or a frazzle should do the trick  

or alternativley i could just pour hot lead into them when i get my lootas  lol


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

With Templar, as long as the vow is taken, even if the champion is alive or zzapped by Zag, the vow stands, unfortunatly.

About the neophytes- not entirely true. If he takes a Chaplain- the templar's other favorite HQ choice- everyone in the party, even neophytes who normally can't, can re-roll failed hits. 

And to clear it up, he rerolls all FAILED rolls. It really hurts horde orks in that they get so many hits, and with the average boy's statline, it can really give them a bruising. What I'd reccomend is Nobs with hidden claws, those can really Tear into Templar. Deny them the charge, as well, and try to hit him first whenever possible to deny the extra attack, and try to hit him with units with a higher I rating, or he'll just rip and chop again.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

well i was planning on using the weirdboy with the nobz to go against his termies and just use a normal slugga boyz mob perhaps with warboss to toe to toe with his tact sqaud with chaplain and hope that should work


----------



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

Templar are CC you are CC you outnumber him, but if he charges he will get his licks in first and u will take a beating. Given your numbers you should be able to deal some dmg back seeing as your power claw has more base attacks than his power fist. You have a crappy save he has a good one. Just hope he doesnt roll like a god and cause a rediclious amount of wounds.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

it dont matter if he rolls like a god or not he gets re rolls on his fails so on average he fails mayb 2 - 3 hits i would fail say 12+ (thats just a random calculation but you get the idea lol)

im debating a boom gun as he said to bring more points next time because people go home so if someone drops out i can bring on some more models so im hoping with this weapon i can just blow them up


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

A big gun as a good chance of compounding the problem. You see, another facet of Templar is the Righteous Zeal roll. When the templar lose a model to shooting attacks, they take a morale check. When they fail it, they flee, so you do have the chance of chasing them off the board. But if they pass, they rush towards you- during your turn. Though this can be used to get them into perfect position for a charge, it morelikely than not, lets them get right up into your face to get charged. Just be wary.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

omg i never knew that is that on all units or just certain ones? because next time ill mow him with my shoota boyz then counter charge with my sluggas again will still enjoy blowing him up with the big gunz and boom gun lol


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

The army wide prefered enemy for 50 points is a bit ridiculous. Its a holdover from when prefered enemy meant hitting anything on 3+. Since marines were allready WS4, it wasnt really all that great since they hit anything other than WS9 on 4s anyways. When 5th ed came out they changed what prefered enemy meant, and BT players everywhere had a nerdgasm. The advice about getting off the charge is good, but thats always good advice for orks since you are S3 with furious charge. I would consider using a looted tank for the big gun if you have a model. Yeah, whichever unit you shoot will probably run towards you. On the other hand, if you roll well on the scatter dice, you can take out enough models that it doesnt really matter. Its also worth knowing which of his sword brethren squads have which veteran skill. They can take infiltrate (but not if they have a transport), furious charge, or counter attack. At the end of the day you will have to try and deal with them all the same way, but its good to know which is which so you can tell just how badly your going to loose in combat.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

well i converted an old leman russ last night and painted quick job but looks allright i set it up with boom gun and 3 rokkits? just for terminator hunting and since i plan on it sitting still i can shoot all weapons cant i? (not use to using vehicles) lol

and i read somewere on the net that they move d6 but dnt have to move the number shown on the dice is that true?

p.s orks are str4 with furious charge 

all in all im just hoping on some lucky dice rolls and since we have such large games the boom gun should decimate more than its points worth


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

The zeal charge is all infantry- Crusaders, the HQs, and termies. And yes, if thye roll high on zeal- doesn't mean they have to take it. Thye can literally blow on a model or gently shift it slightly to the left or something and consider it their movement.
Sitting still with a vehicle against templar is a very bad idea as well. If they get close to a vehicle that has been parked fer a turn and look at it funny with the usual build of P-fist/Melta then it is more than toast.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

hmm that kind of sucks surely it should be you have to move the full roll or at least an inch ah well i have untill thursday im sue i can think pf something thanks to the ideas you guys gave cheers yall anything else that culd be of help will be appreciated


----------

